# My slide printer won't work



## oriecat (Oct 26, 2004)

I tried to use it the other day and it wouldn't turn on, but I thought it was old batteries, so I got some new ones and I just put them in and it still doesn't work.


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2004)

There's no adapter for electricity with the Vivitar, is there?   As I recall it is a battery-run only unit......

It worked before, though, didn't it?   You've used it and it worked fine when you brought it home.    :scratch: 

Have you cleaned the battery compartments?   A little cleaner might help if suddenly there is no charge.   If they look a little corroded, maybe even a little sandpaper could help.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, it seemed fine!  I did 2 packs of film already (the one old pack to practice and one new pack.)  I wanted to print a pic so I could try lifting again.

It does have an adaptor slot/hole/thing, but I don't have the plug.  

I will check the connections more and see if they look bad.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 27, 2004)

if the battery connections are bad, vinegar will eat the corrosion away.  

does it have a normal looking plug (ac adapter)?  if so, any cord should fit that has the matching end.  that's how my pola-printer is.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, how's it going with the inspection, babe?   Sure hope it's something pretty straightforward with the battery compartment, because that might be a relatively easy fix.   If not, you could head for the hardware store and see if you could get a cord that'll fit.   Be happy you have that option.  So it should still be fix-able. 

I did some research and it was sold with an SB-6 adapter to utilize 110-volt, but if an applicance store could hardwire it for you, here are the specs: "the AC to DC power supply must be Output 4.3 VDC 600 MA; the input: 117 V 60 Hz 4 watts."     I pulled that from one of my alt-method books which was published in 1997, so hopefully this is still good information.   I'm crossing my fingers for ya....

btw, this:



> _________________
> I miss my friends and I want to go home and
> I am tired of taking pills to make me feel better
> I spent 5 years in the infirmary but he never sent me letters
> He only sent me dirty polaroids



totally won me over and made me head to your site.   :LOL:   You have beautiful work over there, Miss Mindy-cat.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 27, 2004)

Probably one of the stupidest questions here, whats a slide printer?  Only thing that comes to mind is a printer that will print a slide for you, but im wondering why you would need batteries, instead of plugging it into the wall.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

gerry, a slide printer is a small unit you can make Polaroid prints from slides with.   The Vivitar is a model, as is the Daylab.   You put your slide in a film carrier and then expose it onto Polaroid print film.   You then have a Polaroid print from your slide.  We P-team folk use them for our image transfers and lifts.   

It's a way to not have to use a Polaroid camera for these techniques, basically.   You can use your own camera and shoot slide film with any lens you want.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh ok, that makes more sense now.  :0)  Thanks Terri.  :0)


----------



## oriecat (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Terri!  You are too sweet.  I haven't inspected it yet, I will try to look at it tonight.  

And thanks! (about the site and the work)   I've been really lazy lately, so there's not much new stuff. :|  I will get my motivation back soon.  I wasn't too happy with my 9 rolls from SF, so it kind of killed me for a while... I gotta get over it...  the quote is from a song, it's just fun.     Le Monster I thought the polaroid bit would be good for here.


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, I am glad to hear the quote wasn't from your real-life journal.    

Okay:   Pep talk time!!!   Pep talk time!!!   

You say you weren't too happy with the 9 rolls you shot from SF and it's killed your motivation.....I can dig the feeling....BUT --- if I'd snagged that _foggy bridge _shot out of 20 rolls of film, I'd walk away happy.   I think, quite simply, that it's amazing.   Maybe you should post it in the photo section (not the critique - I don't think it needs critique) but to get some more feedback so you could be more objective and know how awesome that photo is.   I want to steal it  :twisted:  and split tone it and make a bromoil out of it and all _kinds_ of groovy alt things.... it's that special to me.   

My point (and I do have one) is that if an artist can pull off one _outstanding_ image per year - it's good.   And you've done that.   We are all growing and evolving with our work.   Sometimes it feels obvious, sometimes maybe someone else to point it out to us.   So, let me be the one who does that for you.  

Take a bow, Orie!   You came back from SF with an outstanding image.   :cheer:


----------



## oriecat (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks babe. :goodvibe:


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Thanks babe. :goodvibe:



::nodding:: You're welcome.   But it's all true.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 27, 2004)

terri's right.  that foggy bridge shot is WONDERFUL!


----------

